# Ibuprofen gel - how much is actually absorbed through the skin?



## Globalti (12 Oct 2015)

Question: I've been massaging a sore knee with 10% Ibuprofen gel and it really does seem to work. But is the molecule really absorbed through the skin or is the benefit from the endorphins released by the massage? I've noticed that simply massaging a sore area without gel brings on the same pleasant feeling of relief. (No sniggering at the back, Jackson!)

Second question: why has my left knee suddenly started feeling sore? I came back from a two-week sedentary trip feeling rested and strong and went out to take 6% off my best time for a short but hilly route we do from home, which involves a lot of out-of-saddle climbing. Did I simply overdo it? 

Third question: when climbing out of the saddle, is swinging the bike from side to side considered a bad technique for the reason that it actually stresses knee joints? What is the recommended technique?


----------



## Dan B (12 Oct 2015)

An informative previous thread on the subject: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ibuprofen-gel-for-knee-pain.148604/page-2


----------



## Globalti (12 Oct 2015)

Excellent link, thanks. That answers my question; I'll carry on with the gel because oral ibuprofen constipates me.

Now, anybody on questions 2 and 3?


----------



## Citius (12 Oct 2015)

There's no particular stress on the knee joints when out of the saddle..


----------



## Globalti (12 Oct 2015)

No, but what about when swinging the bike from side to side?


----------



## Citius (12 Oct 2015)

That's what I meant - shouldn't make any difference really.


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2015)

My physio has told me not to ride out of the saddle as it places too much strain on knees. I am inclined to believe her

Do you actually have a diagnosis for the knee condition you've been self treating?


----------



## Globalti (12 Oct 2015)

No, it's just mild soreness below the patella and around the big tendon on the outside of the knee. We did an unusually energetic ride on Thursday evening with lots of big out-of-saddle effort and it's been sore since then. When I do stand on the pedals and swing the bike I can feel that the movement is upsetting my knees so I'm putting it down to this and intend to take it easy. I might even miss tonight's regular one-hour blast around the track at Nelson. 

I just wanted to get other more experienced roadies to tell me some "doctrine" on out-of-saddle climbing and whether swinging the bike is as bad for your knees as I suspect.


----------



## Citius (12 Oct 2015)

There is enough movement in the joints of the hip, knee, ankle for this not to be an issue. If there is an issue in this case, then it could well be related to bike position or cleat position. But, generally-speaking, moving a bike from side-to-side while out of the saddle is not in any way harmful.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Oct 2015)

Deep freeze is quite a good gel and no drugs in it like ibuprofen


----------



## vickster (12 Oct 2015)

Globalti said:


> No, but what about when swinging the bike from side to side?


Having been knocked off my bike while doing this....not any more. Didn't hurt my knee but made a mess of my shin!

Your knee issues sound like patellofemoral syndrome, see a physio if it persists. Usually caused by a maltracking kneecap due to muscle imbalance and tightness somewhere (often glutes or calves). U don't want it becoming chronic as you'll end up potentially with bald arthritic kneecaps. Ibuprofen won't treat the cause only the symptoms. Even the gel can rot your gut if you use it for long enough


----------

